# CodeGuru Technical FAQs > CodeGuru Individual Visual Basic FAQs >  GetTitleBarInfo

## TT(n)

Retrieves information about the specified title bar.



```
    Const CCHILDREN_TITLEBAR As Int32 = 5
    Private Enum TitleState
        STATE_SYSTEM_UNAVAILABLE = 1
        STATE_SYSTEM_PRESSED = 8
        STATE_SYSTEM_INVISIBLE = 32768
        STATE_SYSTEM_OFFSCREEN = 65536
        STATE_SYSTEM_FOCUSABLE = 1048576
    End Enum
    Private Structure TitleBarButtonStates
        Public TitleBarState As TitleState
        Public Reserved As TitleState
        Public MinState As TitleState
        Public MaxState As TitleState
        Public HelpState As TitleState
        Public CloseState As TitleState
    End Structure
    Private Structure RECT
        Public Left, Top, Right, Bottom As Int32
    End Structure
    Private Structure TITLEBARINFO
        Public cbSize As Int32, rcTitleBar As RECT, rgState As TitleBarButtonStates
    End Structure
    Private Declare Function apiGetTitleBarInfo Lib "user32" Alias "GetTitleBarInfo" (ByVal hwnd As Int32, ByRef pti As TITLEBARINFO) As Int32

    Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        Dim t As New TITLEBARINFO
        t.cbSize = System.Runtime.InteropServices.Marshal.SizeOf(t)
        apiGetTitleBarInfo(Me.Handle.ToInt32, t)

        MessageBox.Show("Left:" & t.rcTitleBar.Left & "  Top:" & t.rcTitleBar.Top & "  Right:" & t.rcTitleBar.Right & "  Bottom:" & t.rcTitleBar.Bottom)

        If t.rgState.TitleBarState <> TitleState.STATE_SYSTEM_FOCUSABLE Then
            MessageBox.Show("Title bar not focusable", "Title bar info")
        Else
            MessageBox.Show("Title bar is focusable", "Title bar info")
        End If
    End Sub
```

----------

